# Grab bar set ups



## Nick2018 (Jun 15, 2018)

looking to get a custom grab bar made and trying to figure out a set up or design. What’s everyone doing and what are the do’s and do nots for set ups


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

get a shelf made so you can mount GPS, cup holder, etc. also if youre going to run wires to it (switches, gps, etc) you will need a chase of some sort to the grab bar.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

In general, I loathe, grab bars on tiller boats (although my Spear had a coffin box with a grab bar). My build will have a wide open cockpit. Among other things I want the ability to camp in the boat overnight. In order of likelihood, I'm considering the following.

1) stick with a handheld (all I have ever had)

2) or maybe do something similar to @sjrobin. He has a balzout mount on his platform that he can read while running and standing up. He might can read it seated as well, I'm not sure.

3) mount a grab bar to the gunnel


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I had one from Fishmaster on my 14' skiff, and putting the same one on my Gheenoe. I bolt a 2"x2" aluminum angle across the legs and attach a 12"x9" piece of 1/2" Starboard to it as a shelf. I make sure there's enough clearance to swivel the GPS. You can drill some holes in the Starboard to hold pliers and whatever fish grabber you use, and I even recessed a cupholder into the last one I did. Works great.

It's removable, which is great when you need to flip the boat over for something, but the connection point gets a little wobbly after a few years. I made "splints" out of PVC pipe that snapped over the joint and then attached it with stainless hose clamps. I'll be doing the same for the current one if I ever finish my Gheenoe remodel.

https://fishmaster.com/t-top-accessories/fishing-platforms-and-rails.html


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I've got one mounted to my gunnel. Ive had one mounted in the center of my SM1444. I thought I wouldn't like the gunnel mounted version and I actually prefer it. More room in the cockpit plus it brings the GPS closer to me and where I sit.
View media item 1043
You can see my sealevel stripping bucket bungee'd to the grab bar. Only when I have the stripping bucket there does it become cumbersome to pull and stow rods. Otherwise no issues.




  








IMG_5982




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 29, 2017


----------



## Nick2018 (Jun 15, 2018)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I've got one mounted to my gunnel. Ive had one mounted in the center of my SM1444. I thought I wouldn't like the gunnel mounted version and I actually prefer it. More room in the cockpit plus it brings the GPS closer to me and where I sit.
> View media item 1043
> You can see my sealevel stripping bucket bungee'd to the grab bar. Only when I have the stripping bucket there does it become cumbersome to pull and stow rods. Otherwise no issues.
> 
> ...


I like that set up. I’d have to do a center or off center as I don’t have walk arounds on my boat. I appreciate everyone’s feedback


----------

